# FIOS now offering 150Mb service



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

But it will cost you a pretty penny.
http://news.cnet.com/8301-30686_3-20023631-266.html

No matter what the FCC wants to get people faster broadband, our capitalistic economy will drive the prices so high nobody will be able to afford it anyways. I already pay Time Warner almost $50 for 6Mb download and 384Kb upload. Pretty pathetic considering what the rest of the world is doing.


----------



## AlaskaRancher (Jul 27, 2007)

Yer lucky squash, i pay ACSalaska.net $100 month for 3m dl & 255kb ul


----------



## SevenUp132 (Oct 22, 2010)

I pay 92$ a month for 15mb download and 1,5mb upload
QC, Canada


----------



## caperjack (Jan 3, 2003)

SevenUp132 said:


> I pay 92$ a month for 15mb download and 1,5mb upload
> QC, Canada


i get the same in nova scotia for about 50.00/mnt

1000mb download available for about 99.00/mnt
this cable connection


----------



## lastrachris (Jan 17, 2010)

Some cities, including mine are offering free WiFi downtown. I think the rule is that if you see brick on the side of the road there is WiFi there.


----------



## caperjack (Jan 3, 2003)

lastrachris said:


> Some cities, including mine are offering free WiFi downtown. I think the rule is that if you see brick on the side of the road there is WiFi there.


yup, my daughter worked at a call center here [canada]that handled American at&t account ,and that was the one that caught my attention when she was tell me the cost and what they got for it ,home internet + wifi ,and no extra charge ,we pay for everything here if you want wifi away from home you have to buy a wifi stick and the basic package it 45.00$ for 500meg per mnt download


----------



## lastrachris (Jan 17, 2010)

I much prefer AT&T.


----------

